# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Quel RAD choisir?

## Jiyuu

Bonjour,

J'ai dj post un message sur ce forum pour connatre le meilleur logiciel pour dvelopper pour windows et pour linux.
A priori PYTHON est pas mal.

J'ai dj ralis un programme pour windows en VB. Je souhaite faire un programme identique en PYTHON.

J'ai vu qu'il existait plusieurs RDA. J'aimerai savoir lequel me conseillez-vous???

Et ventuellement s'il existe d'autres logiciels dans d'autres language permettant de faire ces programmes  la mthode de VB  ===>>> Glisser-Copier et ensuite criture de l'action.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

A bientt.
Charles-Elie

----------


## yorukaze

http://python.developpez.com/outils/...x.php?page=RAD

le mieux est de commencer par toi meme avec le lien et de voir ce qui ton convient le mieux.
Bon courage

----------


## Jiyuu

Bonjour  tous,

Aprs avoir fouiller dans plusieurs forum et aprs avoir essayer un tas de compilateur je reviens vers la "communaut python". Je recherche toujours un logiciel me permettant facilement de dvelopper des applic graphique pour windows et linux.

De ce fait je recherche le RAD le plus simple et le plus complet possible.
Pouvez-vous m'aider  choisir??

De plus je souhaiterai voir ventuellement des copies d'cran de ce qui est faisable en Python avec Tkinter et WxPython afin de me rendre compte par moi-mme des diffrences graphiques entre ces deux librairies.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Un pti gars un peu perdu qui cherche son chemin...

----------


## Guigui_

Pour wxPython, il suffit de tlcharger les dmos ( http://wxpython.org/download.php ) et des les visualiser

pour Tkinter, tu as quelques rendus graphiques des widget de la bibiliothque Pmw ( http://pmw.sourceforge.net/doc/refindex.html ), quelques sources ici d'exemples simples aussi ( http://python.developpez.com/sources/?page=GUI )

----------


## yorukaze

Comme l'a dit Guigui_ va voir sur les diffrents sites des GUI pour te faire une ide de se qui est possible.
Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un pourra te donner une rponse toute faite tant donn que chacun  ses propres opinions.

----------

